

Ask HN: Full Text Feed Reader or Summary Based? - shyn3

Would it be mandatory/your preference for any new feed reader you use to show the entire article on the site rather than forcing you to go to an external site to read the article?
======
brianwillis
The full feed is essential. I have a handful of subscriptions that require me
to click through to the site, and while I understand why an ad supported site
needs to do that, it's still incredibly annoying. This is especially true on a
smartphone where tab/window management is much more difficult.

~~~
shyn3
I have the same opinion as yourself the only issue I have with this idea is
that I would assume it would annoy the content owners.

I always hope for sites to show full text feeds on their own so the client
doesn't have to do any scraping.

Any recommendations of clients that provide the entire article?

<http://leselys.herokuapp.com> is one of the only applications I have come
across.

